# Modified MK6 Fiesta - Smoothed, Aired & Wide



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello!

Thought I'd post up about my project/daily car!

It's a 2008 MK6.5 Fiesta, just a 1.2 to keep insurance down with a few modifications!

I bought the car in January 2011, completely standard and set about on modifying it in August 2011, with most of the work being completed in January 2012.

Here's the list of current mods, with a load more to come!

*Styling:*
- Smoothed Front Bumper (Plate Recess)
- Smoothed Rear Bumper (Reflectors)
- Rear Tow Eye Deleted
- Zetec Spoiler
- Smoothed Bonnet (Washer Jets Relocated To Scuttle Panel)
- Smoothed Roof (Aerial Removed)
- Smoothed Boot (Ford Badge & Lock Removed)
- Smoothed Wings (Side Repeaters Removed)
- Rolled & Pulled Front Arches
- Flared Rear Arches
- Custom MK6.5 Wing MIrrors w/ Side Repeaters
- Gloss Black Badgeless Grill
- Gloss Black Bumper Inserts, Scuttle Panel, Mirror Bases & B-Pillars
- Satin Black MK6.5 Splitter
- Colour Coded Handles, Bump Strips & Boot Grab

*Chassis:*
- 16x7.5J Dezent C Alloys w/ 165/40/16 Nankangs
- 16x9J Dezent C Alloys w/ 195/40/16 Falkens
- 4-way Air Zenith Air Suspension w/ 5 Gallon Tank & Dual OB2 Compressors supplied by Ride & Drop, installed by Joeninety Bodyworks
- AVS Digital Gauge
- Gaz/Havair Custom Front Struts & Rear Bag Setup

*Interior:*
- AVS Digital Air Gauge 
- Momo Team 280 Steering Wheel
- Custom Boot Build by Joeninety Bodyworks w/ Air Brushed 5 Gallon Tank





































I know it's not everyone's cup of tea - but it's a laugh 

Cheers


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

I love it! Just need to get rid of the window graphics and it'd be perfect.

Do you have any pics with the air-suspension at normal working height?


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks great mate. Lets have some rear end and boot build shots. Door handles next?


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

brinks said:


> I love it! Just need to get rid of the window graphics and it'd be perfect.
> 
> Do you have any pics with the air-suspension at normal working height?


Cheers mate! Yeah, still undecided... looks boring without the stickers, but also not 100% sure on them - haha!

I've got some photos somewhere... I'll try & dig them out.



Stevesuds said:


> Looks great mate. Lets have some rear end and boot build shots. Door handles next?


Thanks mate! I'll sort some install photos out tonight.

Door handles are being modified, but not completely smoothed...


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Don't like the wheel colour, window visors or graphics, but other than that stunning.

Whats next?

i reckon get rid of the door handles & mouldings. Proper Aero arms/wipers, Smooth back end, black rear lights maybe?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice looking car, only issue being the nankang tyres, no way would i have them on my pride an joy they are seriously crap in the dry and wet

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks alright, but after all that is declared would'nt a bigger engined car have been cheaper to insure?


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

TurnipLicker said:


> Don't like the wheel colour, window visors or graphics, but other than that stunning.
> 
> Whats next?
> 
> i reckon get rid of the door handles & mouldings. Proper Aero arms/wipers, Smooth back end, black rear lights maybe?


Smoothed door handles would look too chavvy as would black lights on a red car, so I'm swapping them out for something else, smoothed rear end would then give no place for a plate, which would then defeat the object of a smoothed bumper.



BrummyPete said:


> Nice looking car, only issue being the nankang tyres, no way would i have them on my pride an joy they are seriously crap in the dry and wet
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Been happy with Nankangs, doesn't really reach any speed due to stretch and having spent so much on bodywork etc.



PugIain said:


> Looks alright, but after all that is declared would'nt a bigger engined car have been cheaper to insure?


Nope! All mods declared for £220 on top of policy, the 1.6 upgrade on this was an extra £800.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

This is cool as!! :thumb:

Like it!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Very very nice mate. Certainly a credit to modified cars, top work.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Amazing work!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I really like how it looks in the first photo, looks too much camber in the rest

Really tasteful mods though pal!


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Cheers Guys!

For whatever reason, the photos exaggerate the camber, it's no where near that much haha!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

looks great but loose the wind deflectors. Why go to the bother of smoothing everything then sticking a pair of them on to clutter it up.


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Franzpan said:


> looks great but loose the wind deflectors. Why go to the bother of smoothing everything then sticking a pair of them on to clutter it up.


They're on there for purpose, not for looks - I do an obscene amount of driving, usually with the windows down a bit, and the constant battering from wind turbulence got annoying!


----------



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

i love it! but think the wheels in black would look awsome


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Newest photo:










It's now back in the body shop for a make over!


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

I can appreciate the effort you've put in and the time it has obviously taken but personally I'd have paid the extra cash and bought the 1.6.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks nice pal!!'


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

d7ve_b said:


> I can appreciate the effort you've put in and the time it has obviously taken but personally I'd have paid the extra cash and bought the 1.6.


Would prefer a unique 1.2 than a standard boring 1.6

Cheers though!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I love it, I've always wanted to get my car on 'bags with some nice wheels but can't afford it at the minute. Any pics of the boot with the airbrushed tank? 

Also, I'm curious as to how your insurance took the mods, you say you went with the 1.2 for insurance reasons but for me it's cheaper to insure a Bentley Continental GT than a modified 1.3 Yaris...


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Cheers mate!

It was between a 1.2 and a 1.6 Fiesta. Both classed as 'boy racer' cars in the insurance eyes, so it's just more expensive for the 1.6. Typically saloons are less on insurance, no matter what engine size, because they're family cars and not 'boy racer' ones.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

OllieNeedham said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> It was between a 1.2 and a 1.6 Fiesta. Both classed as 'boy racer' cars in the insurance eyes, so it's just more expensive for the 1.6.


Ah, I see. Makes sense, then. Now you've got something completely unique to say is yours. :thumb:



> Typically saloons are less on insurance, no matter what engine size, because they're family cars and not 'boy racer' ones.


I found that out the hard way just after I passed my test.  But still, a Continental GT should pose more of a risk for a 27 year old to drive than a Yaris. Insurance is mental sometimes!


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Lloyd71 said:


> Ah, I see. Makes sense, then. Now you've got something completely unique to say is yours. :thumb:
> 
> I found that out the hard way just after I passed my test.  But still, a Continental GT should pose more of a risk for a 27 year old to drive than a Yaris. Insurance is mental sometimes!


Yeah insurance is crazy anyway! I'm only 19, and my insurance on the Fiesta (2008 plate, EVERYTHING declared) is approx £1100... Which isn't too bad.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Stunning car mate. Really can appreciate the work done.

I went through a stage of wanting a beautiful looking car to call my own. Now i'm more interested in power and MPG haha! 

What car you thinking of next?


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

dann2707 said:


> Stunning car mate. Really can appreciate the work done.
> 
> I went through a stage of wanting a beautiful looking car to call my own. Now i'm more interested in power and MPG haha!
> 
> What car you thinking of next?


Thanks mate! It's in the body shop at the moment!

Not sure what I'll get next... Really like the US style stanced Mazdasport 3's!

2.5 turbo


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I was ready for slating this seeing the status as air and too low is not y cup of tea. However, the car looks nice and neat  well done matey.


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

smooth out the door handles and fit the popper style ones. a nice fiesta, whats the comfort like when driving on airbags? im considering fitting them to 1 of my cars


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> I was ready for slating this seeing the status as air and too low is not y cup of tea. However, the car looks nice and neat  well done matey.


Cheers mate!  Will be even neater when I get it back in Feb.



furby-123 said:


> smooth out the door handles and fit the popper style ones. a nice fiesta, whats the comfort like when driving on airbags? im considering fitting them to 1 of my cars


Not keen on smooth handles and poppers... Little too max power for me!

The ride on bags isn't too bad, not as nice as normal suspension, but smoother than coilovers.


----------

